# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αυπνια

## Soulfly

βλεπω πολλα παιδια μεσα στο φορουμ και ειναι 5 μιση, παιδες σας συμβαινει συχνα να ξενυχτατε? γτ το κανετε? απο επιλογη ή ειναι θεμα αυπνιας? εγω αποψε οπως κ συνηθως το κανω απο επιλογη μου αρεσει να περναω τη νυχτα εδω στο pc,τοσα χρονια ανεργος εχω αποκτησει κ μερικα πολυ τεμπελικα κουσουρια, μητηρ πασης κακιας η αργια λεγαν οι αρχαιοι κ ειχαν δικιο

----------


## deleted-member09062017

χα μπα δεν ξεχυχτω ποτε ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχει λογος... μολις ξυπνησα κοιμάμαι νωρις...
τα μεγαλύτερα επιτεύγματα εγιναν από ανθρώπους που ηταν σε σχολη δηλ που δεν ειχαν ασχολια...
πχ. ο σωκρατης τι δουλεια εκανε?ο ιησους? και τοσοι αλλοι διανοουμενοι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πολυ συχνα ξενυχταω κουκουβαγιο με φωναζουν (τρελαινονται να μου βγαζουν παρατσουκλια.) απλα οταν κουραστω κοιμαμαι απο μονος μου.

----------


## Soulfly

και μενα μ αρεσει να καθομαι αργα, νομιζω ομως πως ο υπνος τις βραδυνες ωρες ειναι αναντικαταστατος, σε ξεκουραζει πολυ καλυτερα απο οποια αλλη ωρα

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

και γω αργα κοιμαμαι συνηθως και μετα δεν μπορω να σηκωθω το πρωι...
ο ντοκ μου εγραψε αταραξ για να κοιμαμαι αλλα μονο δυο φορες το εχω παρει

----------


## 66psy

κι εγω ξενυχταω δυστυχως... 4-5 ειναι το στανταρ μου..
υπαρχουν βεβαια και εβδομαδες που το παω μεχρι και 6-7..
μεγαλη βλακεια.. δεν μου αρεσει! 

αλλο να το κανεις μια δυο κι αλλο καθε βραδυ...χανεις ολη την μερα σου μετα και επισης το βραδυ περα απο απο τον υπολογιστη δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες.. 
θελω να το αλλαξω αλλα ο οργανισμος μου το συνηθισε..

----------


## Soulfly

το αταραξ ελαφρυ ειναι σηψη, εγω κατασταλτικα τα χω κοψει απο τον νοεμβριο οπως επισης κ αλκοολ και καφεδες, μονο την κανναβη εχω κρατησει την οποια πινω αραια κ που, μακαρι να μην επινα τιποτα αλλα τοσο ισχυρη δοση πραγματικοτητας μου πεφτει βαρια

----------


## serios

Όταν ήμουν φοιτητής και έπαιρνα Risperdal,tegretol,ladose δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνονταν τα φάρμακα αλλά κοιμόμουν συνήθως αργά.Είχα φτάσει κ 8 το πρωί να κοιμηθώ βλέποντας ταινίες κ τσατάροντας.
Πλέον κοιμάμαι συνήθως 12,το πολύ 2.Σπάνιες περιπτώσεις να καθίσω πιο αργά το βράδυ.Συνήθως αν βγω και μετά βαρεθώ να κοιμηθώ,ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή μέχρι να με πάρει ο ύπνος.

----------


## betelgeuse

Σοουλ , εγω ειμαι νυχτοπουλι εκ φυσεως αλλα δυστυχως το προγραμμα μου με αναγκαζει να ξυπναω 5 μιση το πρωι καθε μερα.
Αν μεινω εστω και δυο μερες στο σπιτι , χανω τον ρυθμο μου και κοιμαμαι γυρω στις 5 με 6 το πρωι και ξυπναω 12 με 13 το μεσημερι.
Δεν ειναι θεμα επιλογης , ειναι θεμα οργανισμου. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ειναι νυχτερινοι τυποι και υπαρχουν καποιοι που ειναι πρωινοι.
Το κακο ειναι οτι σχεδον ολες οι δουλειες και υποχρεωσεις ξεκινουν νωρις το πρωι...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@σουλ επαιρνα ταβορ πιο παλια και σε μεγαλη δοση αλλα δυσκολευτηκα να το κοψω οποτε τωρα μ εβαλε το αταραξ που δεν προκαλει εξαρτηση..
παλια ειχα παρει και σιρκαντιν που ειναι μελατονινη αλλα δε με επιανε

----------


## maus

πολλα φαρμακα προκαλουν αυπνια.

αλλα αμα τα παιρνεις σε μεγαλες δοσεις βεβαια προκαλουν υπνηλια βεβαια.

εγω με μεγαλες δοσεις risperdal,aloperidin κοιμομουν απο τις 7.30 το απογευμα..

τωρα που παιρνω λιγοτερα κοιμαμαι αργα αν και προσπαθω να το κοψω γιατι μετα σου χαλαει την επομενη μερα.

απλως αμα δε κουραζεσαι σωματικα μεσα στην μερα μετα ξενυχτας γιατι εχεις ακομα ενεργεια συν οτι τα φαρμακα σου προκαλουν και αγχος και αυπνια.

επισης οταν πρωτοπηρα τα φαρμακα τους προηγουμενους μηνες ξενυχτουσα (ολη τη νυχτα κλπ) μπροστα στον υπολογιστη μου.

οποτε βλεπω οτι πολλοι απο εμας ξενυχταμε ή ξενυχτουσαμε αρα σιγουρα δε κανει καλο στην ψυχικη υγεια.

μαλιστα λενε οτι συμπτωματα σχιζοφρενειας μπορει να προκαλεσεις αμα μεινεις 24-48 ωρες αυπνος.

ειναι και ενα βασανιστηριο που εφαρμοζουν στο Γκουανταναμο οπου με τη βια τους κρατανε ξυπνιους.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@μαους με το αλοπεριντιν κοιμομουν 17 ωρες...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ΕΓΩ με το αλλοπεριντιν 23 ωρες κ οταν ξυπνουσα ηταν τρελο βασανιστηριο για μενα τα εντονα εξωπυριδιμικα συμπτωματα που για να τα αντεξει ο μεσος ανθρωπος κοιμαται συνεχεια....προκαλουν κατι για να σας δωσω να καταλαβαιτε τι ειναι εξωπυριδιμικο συμπτωμα σαν να φορας το δερμα σου αναποδα

----------


## Soulfly

ο ψυχιατρος μου Δημητρη μου ειχε προτεινει το αλλοπεριντιν σαν "ενα πολυ καλο φαρμακο" τοσο ασχημα ησουνα με αυτο?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

NAI PERA APO KAUE AMFIBOLIA HMOYN POLY POLY ASXHMA

----------


## Soulfly

κ γω για αυτο δεν το πηρα τοτε, γτ ειχα ακουσει τα χειροτερα απο εσας

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

I HATE THIS POISON

----------


## Soulfly

απορω γτ μου ειπε πως ειναι καλο φαρμακο, ειναι και καλος γιατρος με εχει βοηθησει πολυ, ισως καπιοι οντως να χουν δει αποτελεσματα με αυτο

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

.................................................. .......

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

https://www.google.gr/webhp?source=s...rd=cr#q=POISON

----------


## Soulfly

μπα λες ε? :)

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ΓΕΝΙΚΑ να απαντησω ωστε να μην δωσω δικαιωμα στη διευθυνση του φορουμ για παρατηρηση εχει σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες καλους γιατρους εχει κ χασαπιδες

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

αλλωστε η ιατρικη εχει προχωρησει δεν εμεινε στο 1950

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

αυτα λεω λοιπον με σιγουρια κ πιστεψε με θα τα ελεγα αλλιως αν δεν χρησιμοποιουσα επισημη γλωσσα κ δεν φοβουμουν για παρατηρηση....να τα ξαναπω μια φορα ακομη ομως:https://www.google.gr/webhp?source=s...rd=cr#q=POISON

----------


## Soulfly

οκ δημητρη understood. το θεμα ητανε αυπνια βασικα κ ξεφυγαμε λιγο, για να επανελθω ηπια φρεντο μετα απο 5 μηνες αποχης απο καφε κ δεν εχω κοιμηθει ακομα,..... ειναι 6 και 48

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ο καφες ειναι υπεβεβλημενος σε μας τους ψυχωτικους ομως.καναδυο καφεδες την μερα μας διωχνουν την θλιψη...

----------


## Soulfly

οντως με ανεβασε ο καφες αλλα εχασα τον υπνο μου τι να το κανω?αν κ γενικα την ανοιξη εχω παρατηρησει οτι η διαθεση μου ειναι στο πικ, δεν εχω αναγκη απο υποκαταστατα, ξεκινησα κ διαιτα να χασω τα κιλα του χειμωνα, εβαλα επιπλεον 10 κιλα στα ηδη αρκετα κ ειμαι 110 τωρα, ατιμη ζωη ρε γμτ πριν αρρωστησω ημουνα στυλακι κ τωρα ντρεπομαι να βγω να κολυμπησω τα καλοκαιρια

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@σουλ συμφωνω με δημητρη για το αλοπεριντιν μην το παρεις και οχι δεν ειναι συσταση για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ειναι ζητημα υγειας

οσο για τον καφε ειμαι και γω λατρης και μου ειπε ο ντοκ οτι μειωνει την επιδραση των φαρμακων οπως και το τσιγαρο

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εγώ που παίρνω Αλοπεριντίν μαζί με Ρισπερντάλ και με κάνουν χάλια και τα δύο.

----------


## aifel

> @σουλ συμφωνω με δημητρη για το αλοπεριντιν μην το παρεις και οχι δεν ειναι συσταση για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ειναι ζητημα υγειας
> 
> οσο για τον καφε ειμαι και γω λατρης και μου ειπε ο ντοκ οτι μειωνει την επιδραση των φαρμακων οπως και το τσιγαρο


Αληθεια εσωτερικη? Μηπως σου ειπε συγκεκριμενα για ενα φαρμακο ή για ολα γενικα. Εγω ειμαι με εναν καφε στο χερι. Τον κουβαλαω παντου σαν κομπολοι να φανταστειτε. Το βραδυ πεφτω και απο τις 9 αν δεν εχω να κανω τιποτα αλλα ξυπναω καθε δυο ωρες για 5 λεπτα και μετα ξανακοιμαμαι. Το νραδυ εγω παιρνω atiapin lexotanil k solian

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@αιφελ ναι λογικα για ολα ισχυει..

@πιλοου ναι κ γω το ΄12 ειχα τετοιο συνδιασμο χαλια χαλια

----------


## Deleted240217a

Βασικά το Ρισπερντάλ και μόνο του που το 'παιρνα χάλια μ' έκανε τόσα χρόνια. Αλλά εσωτερική σήψη το Λεπονέξ δεν σε κάνει να παίρνεις πολλά κιλά; Γι'αυτό δεν μου το δίνει ο γιατρός μου.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@πιλ για την ακριβεια εχασα καπου δεκα κιλα με το λεπονεξ..
ενω μ ειχαν πει οτι θα βαλω τωρα δεν ξερω πως εγινε

----------


## Deleted240217a

Άντε! Έκανες δίαιτα ή μόνο με την αλλαγή των φαρμάκων έχασες; Μπράβο!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μονο με την αλλαγη.. θαυμα παντως! :)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μπράβο ρε συ. :) Αν δεν είχε τόσες πολλές εξετάσεις θα το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά αν δω πχ στο μέλλον ότι δεν με πιάνει καθόλου το Ρισπερντάλ και το Αλοπεριντίν, θα το πάρω θέλω δεν θέλω γιατί όλα τα άλλα ή δεν με πιάνουν ή έχουν παρενέργειες! Θενκς!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@πιλοου και μενα ο αρχιγιατρος μου οτι το λεπονεξ ειναι το τελευταιο χαρτι..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όντως έτσι είναι! Εμένα με πιάνουν ακόμα ένα 30-50% τα φάρμακα, οπότε αν δεν με πιάνουν καθόλου πιστεύω θα το πάρω. Αν και με μια έρευνα στο ίντερνετ είδα πολλές γνώμες και καλές (οι πιο πολλές) και κακές, μία πχ πήρε 25 κιλά περίπου.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

βσκ εμενα το καλοκαιρι μου επεσαν παρα πολυ τα λευκα και νοσηλευτηκα και ημουν συνεχεια με ορους.. και τωρα κανω συνεχεια εμετους δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο το λεπονεξ

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΑΤΩΣΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟς?

----------


## PAPA

Εσωτερική σήψη γιατί σου έπεσαν τα λευκά? Κι έμενα μου έπεσαν υπερβολικά τα λευκά το Φλεβάρη αλλά μου είπε απά γριπώδη συνδρομή... Νοσηλευτηκα κι εγώ με ορούς κλπ. Βέβαια πριν μπω νοσοκομείο είχα πολύ πυρετό κι έπαιρνα συνέχεια παυσίπονα γιατι δεν μου έπεφτε με τίποτα ο πυρετός και έκανα κι εγώ εμετούς. Μπορεί να φταίνε και τα παυσίπονα που πήρα? Έπαιρνα ponstan kai depon εναλλάξ! Καλά τα χρειάστηκα στο νοσοκομείο! Είπα θεέ μου πάει θα πεθάνω, που θα αφήσω τα παιδάκια μου??? Γιατί την πρώτη μέρα οι γιατροί μου τα μάσαγαν αλλά μετά είδαν ότι ευθύνεται η γρίπη. Πάντως τελευταία λόγω των μικρών αρρωσταίνω όλη την ώρα! Δεν το γλιτώνω το εμβόλιο για τη γρίπη! Βέβαια επειδή είμαι αρρωστοφοβική όλο και σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί τα λευκά μου να έπεσαν γιατί έχω κάτι άλλο πιο σοβαρό και ανίατο!

----------


## PAPA

> βσκ εμενα το καλοκαιρι μου επεσαν παρα πολυ τα λευκα και νοσηλευτηκα και ημουν συνεχεια με ορους.. και τωρα κανω συνεχεια εμετους δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο το λεπονεξ


Ρε μπας και τα λευκά μας έπεσαν από τον υπερβολικό φόβος μας και το stress?????????

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@δημητρη ξανανοσηλευτικα και μου το αυξησε μετα απο τρεις μηνες
@παπα και γω επαθα γαστρεντεριτιδα και ειχα πυρετους και με βαλαν αμεσως μεσα στο ψυχ με ορους και τελικα συνηλθα αλλα εμεινα μεσα.. τεσπα μετα απο τρεις μηνες ξαναμπηκα

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

EGV UA TON ALLAZA

----------


## PAPA

Εγώ δεν παίρνω κάποια αγωγή για ψυχικό νόσημα, έχω τα θεματάκια μου (κατάθλιψη) αλλά το παλεύω μόνη μου, η μόνη αγωγή που έπαιρνα ήταν ένα φαρμακο για το στομάχι γιατί έχω μια ευαισθησία και φυσικά η γρίπη που κόλλησα από τους μικρούς, αλλά η πτώση των λευκών μάλλον και στη περιπτωση σου ήταν από ιο

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ειναι ομως το μονο που με εχει πιασει σχετικα... αλλα ναι παιρνω και για την καρδια και για το στομαχι

----------


## Deleted240217a

> βσκ εμενα το καλοκαιρι μου επεσαν παρα πολυ τα λευκα και νοσηλευτηκα και ημουν συνεχεια με ορους.. και τωρα κανω συνεχεια εμετους δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο το λεπονεξ


Κουράγιο, εσωτερική!!!!!!......

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

EMENA giatros me eipe oti to shmantikotero anejarthtoy posothtas einai na pairneis farmaka k h drastikh oysia an se tairiazei leitoyrgei etsi k ellios ανεξαρτητου ποσοτητος.ετσι εγω θα το μειωνα στο μισο...λεω τι θα εκανα εγω για μενα(κυριοι της διευθυνσης δικαιωμα μου μου μην με κανετε παρατηρηση)

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@δημητρη με αυτο το φαρμακο δε γινεται να το ελαττωσω γιατι παρακολουθουμαι συνεχως και επισης αν πρεπει να το μειωσω θα πρεπει παλι να μπω στο ψυχ

----------


## Soulfly

> @δημητρη με αυτο το φαρμακο δε γινεται να το ελαττωσω γιατι παρακολουθουμαι συνεχως και επισης αν πρεπει να το μειωσω θα πρεπει παλι να μπω στο ψυχ


σηψη δοκιμασες ολα τα αντιψυχωσικα κ δεν σε πιανανε καθολου? ολο αυτο με το λεπονεξ μου ακουγεται πως κανεις πιο πολυ κακο στον εαυτο σου παρα καλο

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

> @δημητρη με αυτο το φαρμακο δε γινεται να το ελαττωσω γιατι παρακολουθουμαι συνεχως και επισης αν πρεπει να το μειωσω θα πρεπει παλι να μπω στο ψυχ


καταλαβα!.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@σουλφλαι εχω δοκιμασει τα περισσοτερα μεσα σε 7 χρονια συνεχως κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα και μου τα αλλαζαν

----------

